# Lidl deals



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Couple of things that came out today (Monday 14th) that might be useful to some

Inverter 300watt inverter (easily enough for a laptop/tv)

Also a rechargeable hand held vacuum.

LiDL Vacuum

Lidl inverter


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Agreed

Got the Vac yesterday but gave the inverter a miss as I've already got one

I love Lidl I do

And beer at 99p a bottle too

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The Hoover
Too late
I have the handheld rechargeable Dyson

But then I also have the dog from hell :lol: :lol: 


It's great, expensive but great

Although it doesn't suck the dog up

Still I live in hope :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *HarleyDave wrote: *Agreed
> 
> Got the Vac yesterday but gave the inverter a miss as I've already got one
> 
> ...


Whats the Vac like? Any good?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The vac sucks in a good way 8)

Yeah - it's alright and you can plug it in without hanging it on the stupid wall mount (unlike my previous dustbuster...)

Gonna be great for getting her indoors's toast crumbs off the work surface in the van (and loads of other little jobs at home that are just too small for the big mains vac.)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HarleyDave said:


> The vac sucks in a good way 8)
> 
> Yeah - it's alright and you can plug it in without hanging it on the stupid wall mount (unlike my previous dustbuster...)
> 
> ...


We have a Dyson Animal rechargeable as well, it is very good but as Aldra said bit on the expensive side. 8O


----------

